# CoD 5 beta key zum tausch



## xXHairyPotterXx (30. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen 
bin neu hier und hoffe das gehört hier rein
ich hätte drei pc beta codes für call of duty 5 und würde gerne gegen ein xbox live beta code tauschen^^
bei interesse bitte melden
mfg hairyP
Edit: suche immer noch nach einem beta-key


----------



## lordofthe1337 (30. Oktober 2008)

verschenkst du auch einen so?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (30. Oktober 2008)

Du möchtest kostenlose COD5 beta acc. gegen kostenpflichtige Xbox Live acc. tauschen???

Ich tausch doch auch nicht nen Ferrari gegen ne Tüte Reis.


Ausserdem kannste dir die Beta Keys immer noch besorgen AUCH wenn du aus Deutschland kommst.......


----------



## xXHairyPotterXx (30. Oktober 2008)

uuups das hat man wohl falsch verstanden, ich will natürlich gegen einen xbox live beta code für CoD5 tauschen nicht gegen einen xbox live account^^


----------



## xXHairyPotterXx (30. Oktober 2008)

und ich komme aus österreich, bekomme nur eben keinen beta key für cod 5 für die xbox


----------



## Batscha (31. Oktober 2008)

ja, hier!! würde gerne mit dir tauschen ..


----------



## xXHairyPotterXx (31. Oktober 2008)

Batscha schrieb:


> ja, hier!! würde gerne mit dir tauschen ..


 ok ich schick dir eine PM


----------



## atticuz66 (2. November 2008)

hallo,

hat vielleicht noch jemand einen cod 5 beta key für pc übrig würde so gerne mal das game testen finde aber nirgends mehr ein beta key ...

alsoo bitte bitte bitte leute xD


----------



## y33H@ (3. November 2008)

Was zahlst du? 

cYa


----------



## f3rr1s (3. November 2008)

also nen Xbox Key habe ich brauche nur nen PC Key -.-


----------



## Lincoln55 (4. November 2008)

Hi ich hab nen Xbox Code würde gegen nen PC Code tauschen...PM mir


----------



## slonik030 (7. November 2008)

Hab 2 codes für pc
will jemand gegen 360 code tauschen???


----------

